# Your first console



## Maakun (Jan 16, 2014)

Note consoles, so that doesn't include handheld systems.

When I was little my parents owned an Atari (can't recall if it was 2600 or 5200) but I never played it.  The first console I remember was actually a Master System.  Yes, I had the SEGA Master System before my parents eventually bought an NES.  At that time Wonder Boy blew Super Mario out of the water.


----------



## SockHead (Jan 16, 2014)

N64 I guess


----------



## graceroxx (Jan 16, 2014)

My first one was the Wii.


----------



## Maakun (Jan 17, 2014)

well don't I feel old...does anyone remember the 16-bit wars or do you only "read" about it on YouTube?


----------



## cubes (Jan 17, 2014)

First console I played? Either the ps1 or N64.
Most consoles were shared with the family, but the first console I personally purchased, was the Wii


----------



## Jonesey (Jan 17, 2014)

My first system was the 8 bit NES in 1990. It was mind blowing for me since all I knew before that was those crappy tiger handheld systems...


----------



## Hot (Jan 17, 2014)

Mine was either the GC or N64. I can't really remember.


----------



## Pixlplume (Jan 18, 2014)

Playstation 1. I got it from my cousin. I would've like to have gotten his N64, but Bust-A-Move and Crash Team Racing were epic.


----------



## oath2order (Jan 18, 2014)

SockHead said:


> N64 I guess



Same! <3 I still have it.


----------



## DoctorGallifrey (Jan 18, 2014)

SNES


----------



## SockHead (Jan 18, 2014)

oath2order said:


> Same! <3 I still have it.



Mine just recently died


----------



## Maakun (Jan 18, 2014)

The first console I actually bought with my own money was the Dreamcast on launch day on 09/09/1999

Still to this day one of the best consoles ever when having friends over.  It had a solid line up and the VMU still amazes me to this day.


----------



## Zander (Jan 18, 2014)

Atari 2600


----------



## cIementine (Jan 18, 2014)

PS1 for me, then PS2, then DSlite


----------



## Flop (Jan 18, 2014)

First console I could call my own was a GameCube. The first game I played on it was Animal Crossing wayyyy back in....2002...?


----------



## twerkstrider (Jan 18, 2014)

mine was the N64 in 1998 and my first game was Yoshi's Story B) (although i was only 4-years old so i was really bad at it lmao)


----------



## beffa (Jan 18, 2014)

i had a gameboy advance i think?? or a gamecube


----------



## unravel (Jan 18, 2014)

NES


----------



## Hyoshido (Jan 18, 2014)

NES aswell.


----------



## lennoseanu (Jan 19, 2014)

Mine was PS1.


----------



## JeanGiraffe (Jan 19, 2014)

SNES


----------



## dr_shrunk (Jan 20, 2014)

The Nintendo 64 was my first console​


----------



## Hype (Jan 20, 2014)

I think the n64.


----------



## Cress (Jan 20, 2014)

First played was probably the original Playstation, first owned was a GBA.

- - - Post Merge - - -

And also what's strange is I've never owned a Playstation. Not 1, 2, 3, or 4. Except I got a PS2 in the mail yesterday so now I can change that!


----------



## Bui (Jan 23, 2014)

The first system I ever played was an NES, which was at my Grandma's house years ago. The first console that I ever owned was an N64, which I got for my birthday in 2000. I still have it, and I still play it often.

The first console that I ever bought myself wasn't until May of 2012, when I bought a Gamecube.


----------



## sn0wxyuki (Jan 23, 2014)

3ds xl is my very first console I bought with my own money.


----------



## ForgottenT (Jan 23, 2014)

Well handhelds are consoles, but since you don't think they count, my first console would be the Playstation 2.


----------



## Cou (Jan 23, 2014)

SNES holy crap at the time...

This makes me realize how old I've gotten. I remember, I had a limit to how long I could use it and play and had to take turns with other people too. But now, look, I can buy my own stuff and play for as long as I want, till my heart is content. And all to myself. Especially because the people I shared with are no longer interested in games. Seems like I actually never grew up.


----------



## Maakun (Jan 23, 2014)

Cou said:


> SNES holy crap at the time...
> 
> This makes me realize how old I've gotten. I remember, I had a limit to how long I could use it and play and had to take turns with other people too. But now, look, I can buy my own stuff and play for as long as I want, till my heart is content. And all to myself. Especially because the people I shared with are no longer interested in games. Seems like I actually never grew up.



Depends on your circle of friends and choice of games.  Mine range from 19-35 and we don't mind sitting around drinking and playing rounds of Tekken Tag Tournament 2 for hours on end (4P Pair Play FTW).  I specifically mention Tekken Tag Tournament 2 because you really don't need to know what your doing to win.  Very few of my friends are gamers and they still enjoy games like Tekken.


----------



## Stalfos (Jan 23, 2014)

NES


----------



## lordbimble (Jan 23, 2014)

Welp, I'm old. Atari 5200.


----------



## Maakun (Jan 24, 2014)

lordbimble said:


> Welp, I'm old. Atari 5200.



I feel your pain, perhaps you are older than me though


----------



## cutiepiecat (Jan 26, 2014)

My first console was the N64, ahah  I still do play it haha


----------



## GrayScreen (Jan 26, 2014)

My first console was a PS1 that I loved to death. I used to play Digimon on it...


----------



## Camomile (Feb 4, 2014)

My first console was a Sega Dreamcast, it's also what got me started in art and the Sonic andom, good days back then.


----------



## Sunni (Feb 4, 2014)

It was either the wii or the gaamecube. I dont recall


----------



## NaraFlower (Feb 4, 2014)

Nintendo 64. I still have it. lol


----------



## Ashtot (Feb 4, 2014)

My first system was the NES, Super Mario Bros. all day!


----------



## Suave_Spencer (Feb 6, 2014)

As a family, Commodore 64. I think we still have it somewhere actually.
My own personal console was a Playstation, the original dark grey one.


----------



## Cherebi (Feb 6, 2014)

It was either the Nintendo 64 or the Sega Megadrive. I think it was the Megadrive though. Still got both of them too. ^-^


----------



## Jarrad (Feb 6, 2014)

First hand-held console:




The original gameboy!


----------



## Miley (Feb 7, 2014)

SNES was my first home console

Gameboy color was my first mobile console


----------



## Fig Tree (Feb 7, 2014)

Technically it was my brothers, but the snes was the first system we had in the house. I spent my life on that thing.

The gamecube was "my" first actual system. My first handheld was a gameboy color as well.


----------



## saymyname (Feb 12, 2014)

Jarrad said:


> First hand-held console:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, the gameboy! Lol.

The thing's a beast using 4 AA batteries.


----------



## Piroshi (Feb 12, 2014)

Technically it was my moms, but my first console was the NES. The first console that was actually mine was the N64.


----------



## MisterEnigma (Feb 12, 2014)

The N64 with, what else, Super Mario 64. Good times there.


----------



## Rei Tiger-cow (Feb 12, 2014)

Atari 2600 so I guess that makes me ancient!

I was 15 or 16 it's so long ago I can't remember. Me, my sister and my friends, used to play on it for hours. Then one friend and I had a Vic 20, we used to buy magazines that had pages of basic codes so you could enter that took about 8 hours! and then play  games like Blitz, then I went through C64 and Amiga onto Ninty after that.


----------



## courtky (Feb 12, 2014)

I have 3 brothers, 2 older than me, so the first console in our house was probably Atari. My first console that I actually owned was the Gameboy color I think. I don't know, I have every console thanks to growing up with boys. \o/ Nostalgia!


----------



## meganbethanyread (Feb 18, 2014)

N64 hehehe.


----------



## Nkosazana (Feb 18, 2014)

The first console I ever touched was a dreamcast but my first handheld was a gameboy


----------



## AppleCracker (Feb 18, 2014)

Mine was the Super Nintendo.... I loved those 16 bit graphics


----------



## Yuki Nagato (Feb 18, 2014)

I'm sure it was a playstation original, but it may have been a gameboy since I know I had one.


----------

